# Greenleaf aquariums atomic diffusors



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Is there anyone out there who has used both the in-line and in-tank atomic diffusors from greenleaf? I'm looking for a comparison. I have an in-line, wondering about the in-tank.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

vancat said:


> Is there anyone out there who has used both the in-line and in-tank atomic diffusors from greenleaf? I'm looking for a comparison. I have an in-line, wondering about the in-tank.


I have used both. They are the best out there that I've used so far. The inline is great because it's one less thing in the tank and in a lot of cases you'll have better spread throughout the tank since you have this attached to the outfeed. The down side of the inline is the micro bubbles are then sent all over the tank. Some people don't like the micro bubbles, but it doesn't bother me. I currently have 2 inlines for my 125g and each of them is on the outfeed of an Eheim. Works very well. I run the two Eheims at about 30-40% and that's all the flow I need. The in tank version is great too, but I'm a bigger fan of the inline because it seems to have even smaller bubbles by the time it reaches the tank which makes since.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Bryeman. Yes, I am one of those people who don't particularly like the microbubble haze through the whole tank. That's why I am considering the in-tank. So with the in-tank....you don't see the bubbles throughout the entire tank?


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

You'll still see the bubbles, but how much will depend on the setup. That brand of diffusor is really good so the bubbles that come out are very small and there will be a ton of them when they first come out of the diffusor. They will naturally rise and then get carried by current. You'll generally have a lot less visible bubbles in the entire tank, but you'll have a bunch in the area where the in tank diffusor is located. Only way to virtually eliminate the bubbles is to go with some sort of reactor (like a Cerges) or something along those lines. I like the inline because it's much more efficient (in my opinion, but makes sense) at dissolving the CO2 with less waste. The inline microbubbles tend to travel all over the tank because they are shot out of the outfeed and have a much longer "life cycle" versus the in tank kind where a lot of the bubbles will simply rise to the top and disperse into the air. People have had success with all methods though. Just need to make sure you have enough overall CO2 getting dissolved for the type of plants/setup you have.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yes, thanks. I have an inline on it now. I'm getting a new filter and it won't fit on the new tubing, so I have to get a new one and was debating which style. I do like the in-line, except for the bubble haze. I had considered a reactor, but everyone's all DIY with those and I REALLY don't want to make one. hmmmm. more thinking.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong either way as long as you have good CO2 throughout the tank. Both can give you that, but the inline does it a little easier in my opinion. The inline is more efficient as I've had both methods regulated by pH monitor and it runs a lot less with the inline version. Either way, do what you want to do. Both methods work!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

In line all the way. You can control the the flow to get everything dissolved. 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

FWIW, I use an inline on the input side of an Eheim 2075. I get no bubbles in the tank without the flow reduction caused by a reactor. I know some are going to say it harms the biofilter, degrades seals in the filter, etc. I've been using it this way for a few months now with no problems I'm aware of.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

It can also cause cavitation. Also, the reduction of flow happens rather its on the input or out put. It does not matter.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Apr 11, 2013)

jeff5614 said:


> FWIW, I use an inline on the input side of an Eheim 2075. I get no bubbles in the tank without the flow reduction caused by a reactor. I know some are going to say it harms the biofilter, degrades seals in the filter, etc. I've been using it this way for a few months now with no problems I'm aware of.


I'm doing the same think with an Ehiem 2213. My set up has been running for about 8 weeks in a 12L tank with no issues.

I run my CO2 injection rate @ 0.4 BPS (1 bubble per 2.5 sec) and the water flow rate @ 60% full (closed outflow double tap 40%). Micro bubbles do not become visible from the outflow lily pipe until 50-55 min after CO2 solenoid turns on. At this setting, i get a "burp" about every 30 min starting 2 hrs after CO2 comes on. I've also noticed that if I run the CO2 injection rate @ 0.125 BPS (1 bubble per 7.5 sec) the micro bubbles are visible at the same amount of time but burping is eliminated.

The CO2 micro bubbles tend to be smaller and swirl longer in the water column, while the O2 bubbles are larger, more plentiful and migrate to the surface at a much faster rate.

I have communicate with members of another forum who have operated this type of set up for much longer periods of time, and have not experienced any of the proposed problems to their canister filters. I don't know if this helps with your decision but just wanted to throw this out there to give you another option. Good luck. :fencing:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks, folks. I appreciate it. I ended up ordering the new inline as I do like them. I didn't want to run it on the input and risk any issues since I just spent $200 on the new filter. (BTW I get burping on my current setup- wonder if I will onthe new one, too- but I'm glad to know it's not just me!) Thanks again!


----------



## BeastMaster (Apr 11, 2013)

vancat said:


> Thanks, folks. I appreciate it. I ended up ordering the new inline as I do like them. I didn't want to run it on the input and risk any issues since I just spent $200 on the new filter. (BTW I get burping on my current setup- wonder if I will onthe new one, too- but I'm glad to know it's not just me!) Thanks again!


Wow. You get burping with the diffuser/atomizer on the output side? Where in your set-up is air getting trapped? I'm pretty sure with intake set ups, bubbles get trapped in the filter media. :fencing:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yes. Previously I had suspected that it's because I replaced the stock 2217 output spraybar with the new fatter grey segmented one. That's when it started.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

vancat said:


> yes. Previously I had suspected that it's because I replaced the stock 2217 output spraybar with the new fatter grey segmented one. That's when it started.


I switched one of my spray bars with the cal aqua clear glass output and the clear glass input. Not sure what the deal is, but I have all sorts of gas build up in that filter now. I might end up going back to the Eheim spray bar on that one. It doesn't look as cool as the glass, but something is causing gas to build in the canister. I suspect the fact that the glass intake tube allows water to enter up the entire length versus just the bottom like most intakes.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hmmm. well in a week or two I will have an entirely new Eheim Pro 3 2075 with stock everything (except for the inline Hydor & inline diffusor on the output line). We'll see if she burps. I think not.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

vancat said:


> hmmm. well in a week or two I will have an entirely new Eheim Pro 3 2075 with stock everything (except for the inline Hydor & inline diffusor on the output line). We'll see if she burps. I think not.


I just put my spray bar and intake back on. No issues. The intake of the Cal aqua glass was letting too much "mist" in. It's a great glass intake tube, but doesn't work well with my setup. I like how it pulls water from the full column, but I didn't like the huge bubbles hitting the impellor all the time.


----------

